# Wired vs wireless security cameras (surveillance systems)



## clpalerm (Jan 22, 2013)

ok I spent a few years doing telecom and home theater work before I ran a desk so I will give you my 2 cents on this.....

Wired is traditionally going to give you the best signal you can get. The inconvenience is you are going to have to "drill holes" and snake wires where you need them. In residential property this can be very challenging depending on where you want to place the cameras. The good part is once the lines are run - the lines are run and you should always have them available. The bad is depending on what you are running your investment can become obsolete because of a new technology trend. I cant tell you how many clients I would have to were replacing cat4 for cat5 to cat6. 

Wireless is a quick and much easier setup -especially if you are going to want to tackle the project head on. You can play around where you want to move the cameras - with the option to move at a later date. The downside is you might have to play around to get the best signal......also you will need to manage the battery life of the devices as well. 

So it really comes down to what you want....if this system is going to be permanent from here on out - invest in the wired....if its a test and you want to dabble in the world of having a security system go for the wireless....good luck and I hope I was a decent help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Security cameras are only as good as the person installing them, and as good as the manufacturer makes them. Otherwise they are worthless for anything. If you are concerned about the happenings in your neighborhood, need to start up a neighborhood watch, and especially get the nosey neighbors that are around during the day to keep an eye on things, to keep people aware that there are eyes watching.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have both.

Wireless still need power....but you don't have to worry about running Ethernet to them and you can move them around as much as you want. Downside....the video is choppy....but still very usable.

Wired...higher res video as well as refresh rates....you have two basic flavors to choose from....powered Ethernet (DC voltage to power the camera uses the spare wires in the Ethernet cable) and normal Ethernet cameras (require a separate power source). If your runs are not too long, powered Ethernet is a good way to go...just make sure you have the right router/breakout box for it. 

My overall preference? Powered Ethernet.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

My elderly parents' neighborhood is slowly changing and I wanted to get them something to monitor their driveway, which leads up to the back door, the most vulnerable and hidden entry to their home. I bought them this Logitech camera system a couple years ago for Christmas. The following year I bought an add-on camera. The system uses the homes electrical wiring to transmit the signal so there is no drilling and running wires. All we did was cut a small hole for the power cable and then mounted the camera underneath the soffit on their garage facing the driveway. The power cable was plugged in, and then we went indoors to their computer room where we plugged the "Homeplug adapter" into the wall outlet and connected an ethernet cable to their computer router and installed the software. A few relatively simple programming steps and they had a 720p view of their driveway / rear of their house which also had night vision and recording capability. The system can be set up to notify you via email or smart phone when motion is detected. I think it's a good value and something that doesn't take a pro to set up. 

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Outd...lid=38N1FOXT6MWZ6&coliid=I3CXW3KFRN8Z2Z&psc=1


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It is my understanding that wireless cameras still need power to them, so they're not truly wireless. 

What type of wiring needs to go to the wired cameras? I read above about using the ethernet cable for power. Is this always the case? So there is no need to run romex or the like to any camera?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

mikegp said:


> It is my understanding that wireless cameras still need power to them, so they're not truly wireless.
> 
> What type of wiring needs to go to the wired cameras? I read above about using the ethernet cable for power. Is this always the case? So there is no need to run romex or the like to any camera?


I'm still researching that one.....

As I understand it....you use the inner 4 Ethernet wires for com (standard Ethernet) and the outer 4 wires you break out at the Ethernet switch and those connect to a DC power supply. I 'think' there is an Ethernet switch made for this purpose...if I find it...I'll post the info.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Dave, lights, and the appearance of a large dog in the house, makes it less of a target, than a bunch of cameras. Majority of the cameras you can only see shadow's, or a blurred image, for what is available to the consumer. Cameras like those used in retail are in the upwards of a thousands of dollars, and can make out the serial number on a bill.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Opinions on cameras are all over the place. Some people think they actually make your house more of a target. If you have cameras, you must be protecting some valuable stuff, right?

For me, the cameras would be more of an eye on my property when I'm home. I can't tell you how many times I've woken up and ran to various windows to see what's going on. It would be nice to wake up and just look over and see if there's anyone/anything moving around on my property.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Dave, lights, and the appearance of a large dog in the house, makes it less of a target, than a bunch of cameras. Majority of the cameras you can only see shadow's, or a blurred image, for what is available to the consumer. Cameras like those used in retail are in the upwards of a thousands of dollars, and can make out the serial number on a bill.


Agree about lighting and the appearance of a large dog. But, I've seen the images that this camera outputs and I must say it is pretty clear. License plates can be easily read, faces made out, etc. In the night vision mode, these things are still visible but not quite as clear. Our intent, when mounting the camera, was to keep it as unobtrusive as possible. On the mounting location at the corner of the garage it is under the soffit and in shadow the whole day. Not easy to spot unless you know where to look. For even better camouflage, a simple box can be made to enclose the camera, or the camera can be mounted between the front of the rafters with a hole in the fascia boards for the lens. Many different stealth mounting options are available.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Dave,is that an ethernet cable that runs from the camera,to the box that's plugged into the wall,in other words the house wiring??


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> Dave,is that an ethernet cable that runs from the camera,to the box that's plugged into the wall,in other words the house wiring??


No, the camera plugs into an electrical outlet all by itself. Inside the house, you plug a device called a Homeplug adapter into an electrical outlet and then connect an ethernet cable to that and either straight back to the computer or to a router.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> No, the camera plugs into an electrical outlet all by itself. Inside the house, you plug a device called a Homeplug adapter into an electrical outlet and then connect an ethernet cable to that and either straight back to the computer or to a router.


 

Thanks a lot Dave,think i'll go that route.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Agree about lighting and the appearance of a large dog. But, I've seen the images that this camera outputs and I must say it is pretty clear. License plates can be easily read, faces made out, etc. In the night vision mode, these things are still visible but not quite as clear. Our intent, when mounting the camera, was to keep it as unobtrusive as possible. On the mounting location at the corner of the garage it is under the soffit and in shadow the whole day. Not easy to spot unless you know where to look. For even better camouflage, a simple box can be made to enclose the camera, or the camera can be mounted between the front of the rafters with a hole in the fascia boards for the lens. Many different stealth mounting options are available.


Ya know....I'm a big fan of dogs....and they do a good job of keeping out most bad guys....but sometimes they take stuff next to the house where the dog can't get at them.

We got burg'd a little over a year ago....after that I installed the Lorex wireless setup. It was also about the same time that we noticed that our recycling was disappearing. My garage is detached and in the back....the recycling was in a couple of trash cans in front of the garage. The dirt bag was walking up my driveway and helping himself. 

The attached link is an edited version of the events as caught by the camera....I cut out the 4 min from the time he first walked up and my wife heard him (and saw him on the monitor).

This is a side of my wife I've never seen....reminds me not to piss her off...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL8C-7UrMNg

Decide for yourself if this video would not help in making sure the guy gets prosecuted.....one thing is for sure....he has never been back.....and yes, he did go to jail.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, kudos to your wife. That guy had a lot of nerve walking onto your property like he owned the place. My parents had an incident last year where some guy wearing a reflective vest came up to the back door and rang the bell. My dad opened it and the guy said there was a water main break in the neighborhood and he needed to go in the basement to check if it was flooded. My dad, being a suspicious type, said "Wait a minute while I get my gun and then we can go in the basement". The guy turned around and took off, jumping into an SUV that had pulled up in their driveway just out of view of their rear window. Unfortunately the vehicle didn't have any front license plates. After reviewing the video we noticed that there were two other guys in the vehicle. We found that this crew had been entering elderly peoples homes in the area and robbing them, sometimes tying them up, pistol whipping them, etc. Can't be too careful these days. Buy your wife a pistol and teach her how and when to use it in case she has to confront some other idiot trespassing on your property.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Buy your wife a pistol and teach her how and when to use it in case she has to confront some other idiot trespassing on your property.


The S&W 3913 was just inside the door....ready if she needed it.....she has a good head on her shoulders....and knows how to use it....(both her head and the gun)


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> The S&W 3913 was just inside the door....ready if she needed it.....she has a good head on her shoulders....and knows how to use it....(both her head and the gun)


Only one word to describe that. Outstanding!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bringing up an old thread....

Our neighbor next door got burg'd last night. Went in through a side window....took small stuff....

I'm pretty sure that our big black lab made our house very uninviting....vs the next door neighbor who's little rat dog in the back yard would have trouble killing an ant. 

We reviewed our cameras and didn't see anything nor hear their dog make any noise. 

My jeep was in the way so we only had one camera catching video....but it points the wrong direction....


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

One more note....I just came across this link that does a good job of explaining the differences between analog and IP cameras.

http://www.discount-security-cameras.net/analog-vs-ip-technology.aspx


----------

